
The Economics of Garbage Collection (2011) [pdf] - kuwze
http://eprints.gla.ac.uk/39479/1/39479.pdf
======
abecedarius
This would make a good addition to the related-work section:
[http://e-drexler.com/d/09/00/AgoricsPapers/agoricpapers/ie/i...](http://e-drexler.com/d/09/00/AgoricsPapers/agoricpapers/ie/ie0.html)
from 1988.

------
userbinator
Using a similar analogy in the opposite direction:
[http://countercomplex.blogspot.ca/2014/08/the-resource-
leak-...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.ca/2014/08/the-resource-leak-bug-of-
our.html) and discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8679471)

------
replayzero
I just read underworld by Don delillo

